# Mafia Locked?



## SquishierCobra (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a question about it? Why is it locked for me? Just curious, that's all.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 20, 2011)

You have to be in the Public Group "Mafia Players" for it to be unlocked.


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 20, 2011)

This should really be in Forum Help, just saying. But DarkAura answered it before me.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 20, 2011)

Breaking this out again


----------

